
The coming wave of AI enabled apps – Core ML usage in GitHub repos - ghop02
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/the-coming-wave-of-ai-enabled-apps-github-edition-1dee86e5e9c
======
jamesonthecrow
Has anyone seen similar projects using TensorFlow Lite?

